# Is Directv still doing free HD for life promotion?



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

My "free HD for life" with auto bill pay ended this month, and I'm curious if they're still doing it for 2 years, like they were?


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Call 1-866-678-9471 and ask to speak to supervisor and tell them your bill
is paid via credit card or from your bank account automatically each
month and are entitled to another 24 months of free hd...


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

cmoss5 said:


> Call 1-866-678-9471 and ask to speak to supervisor and tell them your bill
> is paid via credit card or from your bank account automatically each
> month and are entitled to another 24 months of free hd...


Yeah, I just talked to a regular csr, and he said they aren't running that promotion anymore, which I doubt is true. I'll try that.
If all else fails, there's always retention.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

That didn't work....retention it is.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I called a few weeks ago and was told it wasn't available anymore. I was given a monthly credit on my bill to make up for it.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

cmoss5 said:


> Call 1-866-678-9471 and ask to speak to supervisor and tell them your bill
> is paid via credit card or from your bank account automatically each
> month and are *entitled* to another 24 months of free hd...


How is anyone *entitled* to this discount?


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

It was started to combat Dish free HD for life. If you had auto pay and another forgotten requirement you got a credit on your bill for the "HD" charge.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

autopay & ebill


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

markrubi said:


> I called a few weeks ago and was told it wasn't available anymore. I was given a monthly credit on my bill to make up for it.


Yeah, they offered that to me as well, and said they'd do it for 24 months if I switched from my grandfathered total choice to choice, but I'd lose Fuel, which isn't good to me. I may switch to choice extra, and get $25 a month off for a year, and then worry about it in a year.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

the only negative about taking advantage of programming discounts is that it guts the amount of credit available in the future for things like equipment upgrades and the like. Also taking a super sweet deal (like the one you mentioned) means that future programming discounts may be unavailable to you when these expire for a period of time. Personally, I'd stick with the grandfathered package as long as you can.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like they charge an "advanced receiver Fee", which is $20 (but that might because of a DVR), but if you go to autopay its only $10.
so, looks like they still charge.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Brubear said:


> the only negative about taking advantage of programming discounts is that it guts the amount of credit available in the future for things like equipment upgrades and the like. Also taking a super sweet deal (like the one you mentioned) means that future programming discounts may be unavailable to you when these expire for a period of time. Personally, I'd stick with the grandfathered package as long as you can.


Yeah, I see what you're saying, but we have had this same package forever, and if we take this deal, it will expire in a year, but we probably won't care about another package change at that point, or for a very long time.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

VOLBEAT said:


> That didn't work....retention it is.


Then cancel your auto-pay.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Brubear said:


> autopay & ebill


Incorrect, it's auto pay and at least a certain level of programming... just to be clear


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Free HD for life was only offered at a specific time to new customers. Other offers to compensate existing customers amounted to up to free HD for 24 months. There is no entitlement. If you wish to remove auto pay then go for it. With or without a discount I prefer auto pay for my D* and, really, all of my bills (partially because I'm lazy like that). If discounts are important to you, see where the auto pay gets you but don't be dismayed if it gets you nowhere. Discounts are not entitled, your programming is (at least to an extent these days).


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

You shouldn't even have to pay for HD to begin with, seems to me it's almost like paying $10 to receive the option of color TV instead of black and white, my local cable co doesn't charge anymore for the package or the receiver to receive all the HD channels that are available as standard channels.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But I bet if someone is SD only, they don't pay less. They may not charge it as a separate line item, but they do charge for it.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm wondering if at the next price adjustment DirecTV will eliminate this fee as a line item on the statement. Of course, it would just be merged in with everything else. 

IMO, it's just stupid to have a separate fee for the HD Extra pack. Yeah, it's supposed to be because those channels don't have an SD counterpart. It's charged because they can, there's no overhead on their part for this.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Uh, no. The HD Extra Pack is an offering of additional HD channels, and yes there is 'overhead' as they pay to have those channels.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

How much longer will they bother with dual SD/HD feeds of the same channels? 

I realize there are many, many SD-only boxes in use, but eventually, wouldn't they want to move people to HD-capable boxes, and rely on the box to downres that HD signal to SD if being used with an older SD television? I would think dropping SD channels entirely would free up transponder space such that they could provide many additional HD channels that are currently only offered in SD.

But what do I know about it?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

captaink5217 said:


> You shouldn't even have to pay for HD to begin with, seems to me it's almost like paying $10 to receive the option of color TV instead of black and white, *my local cable co doesn't charge anymore for the package or the receiver to receive all the HD channels that are available as standard channels*.


Sure they do, it's just not a separate charge. It's included in the monthly fee.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

TMan said:


> *How much longer will they bother with dual SD/HD feeds of the same channels? *
> 
> I realize there are many, many SD-only boxes in use, but eventually, wouldn't they want to move people to HD-capable boxes, and rely on the box to downres that HD signal to SD if being used with an older SD television? I would think dropping SD channels entirely would free up transponder space such that they could provide many additional HD channels that are currently only offered in SD.
> 
> But what do I know about it?


4-5 years


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

TMan said:


> How much longer will they bother with dual SD/HD feeds of the same channels?
> 
> I realize there are many, many SD-only boxes in use, but eventually, wouldn't they want to move people to HD-capable boxes, and rely on the box to downres that HD signal to SD if being used with an older SD television? I would think dropping SD channels entirely would free up transponder space such that they could provide many additional HD channels that are currently only offered in SD.
> 
> But what do I know about it?


I'm sure that they would love to, but what are you going to do for those of us who, because of LOS issues don't have access to HD service?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not just LOS. Just this year in an FCC filing, they said that about half of their subscriberswere SD only (I think it actually said 60% of new subscribers had HD). Some of those have HD sets, others don't.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

crkeehn said:


> I'm sure that they would love to, but what are you going to do for those of us who, because of LOS issues don't have access to HD service?


Interesting point. I hadn't considered the multiple LOS azimuths in play, some of which being obstructed for some people.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

crkeehn said:


> I'm sure that they would love to, but what are you going to do for those of us who, because of LOS issues don't have access to HD service?


The percentage of those that can get sd service but not hd because of LOS issues is very small.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> It's not just LOS. Just this year in an FCC filing, they said that about half of their subscriberswere SD only (I think it actually said 60% of new subscribers had HD). Some of those have HD sets, others don't.


There are many viewers out there that think they have HD service just because they bought an HD TV. I know a few that will swear up and down they have HD because they bought an HD set, but they are hooked up to an SD receiver or SD cable box.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

loudo said:


> There are many viewers out there that think they have HD service just because they bought an HD TV. I know a few that will swear up and down they have HD because they bought an HD set, but they are hooked up to an SD receiver or SD cable box.


Amen..happens all the time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

loudo said:


> There are many viewers out there that think they have HD service just because they bought an HD TV. I know a few that will swear up and down they have HD because they bought an HD set, but they are hooked up to an SD receiver or SD cable box.


Fo sho'.

But they do have a Hi-Def image of a Lo-Def input!!:lol:

So, the pixels' blurry mess is "sharper".....


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

loudo said:


> There are many viewers out there that think they have HD service just because they bought an HD TV. I know a few that will swear up and down they have HD because they bought an HD set, but they are hooked up to an SD receiver or SD cable box.


You would think they would notice the difference if they ever go into a Sears or Best Buy.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

loudo said:


> There are many viewers out there that think they have HD service just because they bought an HD TV. I know a few that will swear up and down they have HD because they bought an HD set, but they are hooked up to an SD receiver or SD cable box.


Also, hotels do a great job of having HDTVs...with SD signal.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Directv.....switched to Choice Extra, and they gave me $20 off for the next 12 months, and free DVR service for the next 12 months as well, so $28 a month off for the next 12 months. 

Directv always comes through.


----------



## erjs05 (Feb 21, 2007)

My 2 years expired so I emailed them and stated I thought it was for life. I reminded them I was a long time customer and thought I deserved it. They responded that it was only for 2 years but would give me an additional 12 months, better than nothing.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

TMan said:


> How much longer will they bother with dual SD/HD feeds of the same channels?
> 
> I realize there are many, many SD-only boxes in use, but eventually, wouldn't they want to move people to HD-capable boxes, and rely on the box to downres that HD signal to SD if being used with an older SD television? I would think dropping SD channels entirely would free up transponder space such that they could provide many additional HD channels that are currently only offered in SD.
> 
> But what do I know about it?


Not much.

It would cost them a fortune to force SD-only customers (like ME) to HD equipment by coming out and installing a new dish and replacing my R15 DVR's.

Not only that, their current stupid mindset still considers the R22 an "SD receiver" and even if I OFFERED to purchase & install a new HD dish myself AND PAY THE $10 HD FEE to get HD they won't do it unless I add a clunker reconditioned HD box and commit for another 2 years. Smart, eh?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, Thomas, you could just bite the bullet and get the full upgrade. You can even specify the HR34 (Genie). You won't regret the PQ, and will wonder how you ever got by with SD.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually went through the 24 months of HD Free (was introduced July 2010) and DirecTV has figured out a way to get around it - like anyone suspected they would not.

2 years ago their package included the service, a seperate DVR charge and a seperate HD charge. Now they roll that into one price as the Plus HD DVR package claiming they do not charge for HD Service any longer - its included in the package (though the price is the same as if you added up all the former charges together).

They then charge you an additional $4.99 for the HD Extra Channels and claim they were never part of the HD Free for life - that only included HD Service - though we all know thats BS.

Complain and go to rentention and you can get a $20 a month credit for 6 months - but that means you have to deal with it again in 6 months.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Actually went through the 24 months of HD Free (was introduced July 2010) and DirecTV has figured out a way to get around it - like anyone suspected they would not.
> 
> 2 years ago their package included the service, a seperate DVR charge and a seperate HD charge. Now they roll that into one price as the Plus HD DVR package claiming they do not charge for HD Service any longer - its included in the package (though the price is the same as if you added up all the former charges together).
> 
> ...


I didn't complain at all, I just called and simply asked to renew my "HD for life", and they told me they don't do that anymore, but gave me the deal I posted a few posts back.

I've been with them 15 years, and I feel they always do something cool, that makes me stay. I don't hear those kind of stories with Dish, so I intend to stay where I'm at.


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

VOLBEAT said:


> I didn't complain at all, I just called and simply asked to renew my "HD for life", and they told me they don't do that anymore, but gave me the deal I posted a few posts back.
> 
> I've been with them 15 years, and I feel they always do something cool, that makes me stay. I don't hear those kind of stories with Dish, so I intend to stay where I'm at.


If you've been a customer since 15 years, then you never had free HD for life. They gave you free HD for 2 yrs with auto bill pay. Free HD for life was a promotion they were during only for new customers last year that they stopped doing as existing customers were calling in complaining new customers get free hd for life and I have to pay for it. If they gave you free HD for 2 yrs, then it is not renewable. Even retention can't give you that as an offer of free hd for life for existing customers never existed. Sorry.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Just a heads up for those with the $10 HDTV credit on you bill -- check your Dec and January statements. I had my $10 Credit updated in September for an additional 24 months and was fine for the first 3 bills, but noticed this month it had mysteriously disappeared.

Called and talked to Retention and they couldn't figure out why it had been removed since there were no notes attached to my account explaining the removal though could easily find the September note re-upping for 24 months. Immediately gave me a $10 credit to cover the December charge and escalated the claim "upstairs" for a review or explanation. I haven't changed packages since I upped to Premier in August and have been on autobill since it existed. Hopefully to find out 'why' in a few days though the Holiday weeks aren't going to help the turnaround.

I really hope either I'm an isolated case so nobody else has to worry or else everybody got hit by the same glitch so it will get fixed faster.


----------



## neworder71 (Mar 10, 2008)

So I signed up for D* back in June of 2010 when they were matching the HD for life discount form E*.

I read all the fine print like a lawyer, I have no trust for any company with monthly auto billing. Of particular interest is this quote from 2010:
_"Beginning Saturday, June 5, DirecTV will extend its own free-HD program 
to new customers who take the "Choice" programming package or higher, 
enroll in auto-bill pay, and sign a two-year commitment, said spokesman 
Robert Mercer. DirecTV's promotion will run for six weeks."_

So on 2/5/13 I dropped from the Ultimate to the Xtra pack, thinking my bill would go down $4, but I lost the $10 discount so my bill went up!!! Who in their right mind would ever knowingly do this? They claim changing my pkg caused it but I changed to another qualifying pkg. Of course they couldn't reinstate. My case is getting escalated as we speak. They initially gave me a $10 credit for a yr, but I want my old permanent package back or I'm walking. I will not play this game with them.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

neworder71 said:


> So I signed up for D* back in June of 2010 when they were matching the HD for life discount form E*.
> 
> I read all the fine print like a lawyer, I have no trust for any company with monthly auto billing. Of particular interest is this quote from 2010:
> _*"Beginning Saturday, June 5, DirecTV will extend its own free-HD program
> ...


I dont see anywhere in your quote that it was *"for life"*. The way its written it really only looks like its for 2 years, based on your quoted section.


----------



## neworder71 (Mar 10, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> I dont see anywhere in your quote that it was *"for life"*. The way its written it really only looks like its for 2 years, based on your quoted section.


Well I didn't post my Jan bill, it was for life. New customers were a match to E* and existings got 2 years. I signed up as new in June 2010

My bill line was: 
"Advanced Receiver-HD HD For Life w/Auto Bill Pay"

Read the old details of the offer to find out more. The existing customer offer came out in July of 2010, new customer for life was June of 2010.

Here is one link describing it:
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/07/directv-dish-offer-free-hd-for-life-with-a-few-strings-any/

and another with the press release:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178642


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yours is not the first time it has been reported that it seems that D* has redefined 'for life' to mean 'for the term of the contract', and I doubt you'll be the last.


----------



## detroitlions (Aug 11, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> Yours is not the first time it has been reported that it seems that D* has redefined 'for life' to mean 'for the term of the contract', and I doubt you'll be the last.


I had my "free HD for life" stop after my two years were up last November. It took speaking with retentions twice and having the issue escalated to their national corporate team for them to have it reinstated.


----------



## neworder71 (Mar 10, 2008)

detroitlions said:


> I had my "free HD for life" stop after my two years were up last November. It took speaking with retentions twice and having the issue escalated to their national corporate team for them to have it reinstated.


I'll keep working them until I get there.

What I'm most pissed about is they don't let you make changes that hurt them (meaning less money) to your account online, they make you call. Yet when my request resulted in me paying more for less channels it sailed right through. The warning was clearly insufficient, something to the effect of "Changing your package may result in disqualification of certain discounts". I had read the rules for "HD for life", I knew the package requirements and stuck to them. Their system could have easily stopped the transaction and asked me to call in. Or they should have shown a pro forma before and after rate comparison and then asked me to confirm and all this could have been avoided.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> Yours is not the first time it has been reported that it seems that D* has redefined 'for life' to mean 'for the term of the contract', and I doubt you'll be the last.


Modifying programming is causing a problem currently. In the same case that Free HD for Life will discontinue if programming changes are made, some people are being able to keep it with no auto pay. This is a glitch. If your situation is being escalated(properly) you should be fine.


----------

